# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  PORKE NO PUEDO ENTRAR ESTE FORUM!!!!!!
ay aya ya, mi nombre daqu

----------


## Pravit

Maybe you'd like to ask in the Tech Support forum(at the very bottom). And I'm not sure if MA knows Spanish, so perhaps it'd be better to write it in English   ::

----------


## Pravit

BTW, I just saw your name under the list of people who are online, so I take it you're not having problems anymore?

----------


## Линдзи

Heh heh heh.  "Porke."

----------


## Dogboy182

ololololool. Lindzzzz I saw ur name in spanish forum and i was like NOOOOOOOOOO she posted something in spanish !  
And then... bahahahah. You're simply amazing.

----------

> Heh heh heh.  "Porke."

 ke?

----------


## Dogboy182

> ke?

 Чё ?

----------


## Линдзи

> ololololool. Lindzzzz I saw ur name in spanish forum and i was like NOOOOOOOOOO she posted something in spanish !  
> And then... bahahahah. You're simply amazing.

 Hee!  Well, seriously.  When you spell "por que" "porke" the comment simply must be made.  I mean, _porke_.

----------

weno. . S Rushkirnov otra vez. . LINDZI, Mira. . porke s s

----------


## Линдзи

[quote]weno. . S Rushkirnov otra vez. . LINDZI, Mira. . porke s s

----------

Que. . . .divertida. .

----------


## brett

No tengo un problema con slang/netspeak sur  el internet.Pero, por que este aqui, es por apprenar el lenguaje espanol, aturdire/confundire muchas del personas.No ofenderse.
Ay, el muy de problema tenia escribir este, dice me que esta el tiempo ser en practica muy.Estoy muy lento.Ay caramba!  ::

----------

